# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  अंतर्दृष्टि

## Raman46

दोस्तों पेश है अंतर्दृष्टि : जो आज की मशीनी युग के लिए हम सब की वेहद जरुरी है विचार करने की /यही है मकसद इस सूत्रा की .आप की तलाश ab  दूर नही / यहाँ  जो भी सामग्री है सब नेट महामाया कि देन है  ,हम तो बस आप के लिए वहां से यहाँ .yek   कड़ी में जोड़ने का प्रयास कर रहें है दोस्त / उत्साह वर्धन के लिए स्व- गतम आप सब का / अपना बहुमूल्य विचार दे कर अनुग्रहित करें skp009 :salut:

----------


## Raman46

अंतर्दृष्टि

मनुष्य के अंतर में शुभ और अशुभ दोनों तरह की वृत्तियां हैं। लेकिन अंतरतम में तो शुभ ही भरा है। प्रार्थना से उस अंतरतम में प्रवेश होता है। 
विनोबा 

भक्ति अपने सुख के लिए हुआ करती है, दुनिया को दिखाने के लिए नहीं। जहां दिखावे का भाव हैं वहां कृत्रिमता है। 
हनुमान प्रसाद 

भगवान तुम्हारे सामने है। संसार से पीठ मोड़ो, वह तुम्हें अपने सामने खड़ा दिखाई देगा। 
सत्य साईं बाबा 

यदि तुम भूलों को रोकने के लिए दरवाजा ही बंद कर दोगे, तो सत्य भी बाहर रह जाएगा। 
रवींद्र 

जो भलाई से प्रेम करता है वह देवताओं की पूजा करता है। जो आदरणीयों का सम्मान करता है वह ईश्वर की नजदीक रहता है। 
इमर्सन

----------


## Raman46

चापलूसी का जहरीला प्याला आपको तब तक नुकसान नहीं पहुंचा सकता, जब तक कि आपके कान उसे अमृत समझकर पी न जाएं। 
प्रेमचंद 

मीठी बातें तो वह करता है जिसका कुछ स्वार्थ होता है, जो डरता है, जो प्रशंसा अथवा मान का भूखा रहता है। 
हरिऔध 

घाव पर कपड़ा भी छुरी बनकर लगता है। दुखे हुए अंग को हवा भी दुखा देती है। 
सुदर्शन 

भली स्त्री से घर की रक्षा होती है। 
चाणक्य

----------


## Raman46

भक्ति अपने सुख के लिए हुआ करती है, दुनिया को दिखाने के लिए नहीं 
बाल्मीकि 


भक्ति अपने सुख के लिए हुआ करती है, दुनिया को दिखाने के लिए नहीं। जहां दिखावे का भाव हैं वहां कृत्रिमता है। 
हनुमान प्रसाद 


यदि तुम भूलों को रोकने के लिए दरवाजा ही बंद कर दोगे, तो सत्य भी बाहर रह जाएगा। 
रवींद्रनाथ 

जो आदर्श हमने सच्चे अंत:करण से बनाया है, मन वचन और काया एक करके जिस आदर्श की सृष्टि की है, वह अवश्य ही हमारे सामने सत्य के रूप में प्रकट होगा। 
स्वेट मार्डेन

----------


## Raman46

राज्य का अस्तित्व अच्छे जीवन के लिए होता है, केवल जीवन के लिए नहीं। 
अरस्तू 

विश्राम करने का समय वही होता है, जब तुम्हारे पास उसके लिए समय न हो। 
अज्ञात 

जैसे शरीर बिना कहे ही अपने अधीन होता है, उसी प्रकार सज्जन लोग भी प्रेमी जनों के वश में रहते हैं। 
बाणभट्ट 

अपनी डिगनिटी को बनाए रखने के लिए मैं सदा संतोष की धूप में खड़ा रहता हूं और स्वयं को इच्छाओं की छाया से दूर रखता हूं। 
ब्रह्माकुमार

----------


## Raman46

रिटायर होने के बाद बुढ़ापे में मेरे लिए सबसे ज्यादा सुखकर और मुझे सर्वाधिक संतोष देने वाली चीज वे यादें हैं जो मैंने अपनी कामकाजी उम्र में दूसरे लोगों को दोस्त बनाकर अर्जित की हैं। 
मारकस काटो 

रिटायरमेंट के वक्त मैं ठीक उसी तरह जाना चाहूंगा जैसे किसी पार्टी से कोई सभ्य मेहमान उठ कर जाता है। 
लियोंटाइन प्राइस 

यकीन करें कि बुढ़ापा उम्र का सबसे शानदार दौर होता है। भले ही आप उस वक्त अपनी जिम्मेदारियों से निबट चुके होते हैं, पर तब आप फ्रंट सीट पर बैठकर उन कामों के नतीजे का मजा ले सकते हैं जो आपने सक्रिय होते हुए किए थे। 
जेन एलेन हैरिसन 

रिटायरमेंट की उम्र में पहुंचने के बाद लोगों को समाजसेवा की तरफ बढ़ना चाहिए। निष्क्रिय लोगों को बर्दाश्त करने का दौर अब बीत गया है। 
मैगी काह्न 

अगर आप काम करते रहते हैं तो आपके इस दुनिया में होने का अर्थ बना रहता है। रिटायर होने के बाद अपनी बाकी जिंदगी टुच्चे खेलों में बिता देने का विचार बहुत बेहूदा है। 
हैराल्ड जेनीन

----------


## Raman46

> दोस्तों पेश है अंतर्दृष्टि : जो आज की मशीनी युग के लिए हम सब की वेहद जरुरी है विचार करने की /यही है मकसद इस सूत्रा की .आप की तलाश ab  दूर नही / यहाँ  जो भी सामग्री है सब नेट महामाया कि देन है  ,हम तो बस आप के लिए वहां से यहाँ .yek   कड़ी में जोड़ने का प्रयास कर रहें है दोस्त / उत्साह वर्धन के लिए स्व- गतम आप सब का / अपना बहुमूल्य विचार दे कर अनुग्रहित करें skp009 :salut:


आप सब भी इसी तरह की युक्ति यहाँ पेश कर सकते है बंधू ! skp

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell::bell::clap:

----------


## Raman46

> :bell::bell::clap:


आप का  हार्दिक अभिनन्दन / स्वा -गतम .........skp

----------


## Raman46

संसार स्वप्न की तरह है। जिस प्रकार जागने पर स्वप्न झूठा प्रतीत होता है, उसी प्रकार आत्मा का ज्ञान प्राप्त होने पर यह संसार मिथ्या प्रतीत होता है। 
- याज्ञवल्क्य 

आवेश और क्रोध को वश में कर लेने पर शक्ति बढ़ती है और आवेश को आत्मबल के रूप में परिवर्तित कर दिया जा सकता है। 
- महात्मा गांधी 

अमरत्व को प्राप्त करना अखिल विश्व का स्वामी बनना है। 
- स्वामी रामतीर्थ 

जो मनुष्य दूसरों के व्यवहार से ऊबकर क्षण प्रतिक्षण अपने मन बदलते रहते हैं, वे दुर्बल हैं। उनमें आत्मबल नहीं है। 
- सुभाष चन्द्र बोस 

आत्म-विजय अनेक आत्मोत्सर्गों से भी श्रेष्ठतर है। 
- स्वामी रामतीर्थ

----------


## Raman46

आपदा ही एक ऐसी वस्तु है, जो हमें अपने जीवन को गहराइयों में अंतर्दृष्टि प्रदान करती है। 
विवेकानंद 

न पहले कभी हुआ और न किसी ने देखा, सोने के मृग की कभी बात भी नहीं हुई, फिर भी राम को सुवर्ण मृग का लोभ हुआ। विनाश काल आने पर बुद्धि विपरीत हो जाती है। 
चाणक्य नीति 

भ्रम में पड़े हुए व्यक्ति को विवेक कहां? 
माघ 

मैंने सत्य को पा लिया, ऐसा मत कहो, बल्कि कहो, मैंने अपने मार्ग पर चलते हुए आत्मा के दर्शन किए हैं। 
खलील जिब्रान 

अनिष्ट से यदि इष्ट सिद्धि हो भी जाए, तो भी उसका परिणाम अच्छा नहीं होता। 
नारायण पंडित

----------


## Raman46

आत्मविश्वास बढ़ाने का तरीका यह है कि तुम वह काम करो जिसे तुम करते हुए डरते हो। इस प्रकार ज्यों-ज्यों तुम्हें सफलता मिलती जाएगी तुम्हारा आत्मविश्वास बढ़ता जाएगा। 
- डेल कारनेगी 

जो मनुष्य आत्मविश्वास से सुरक्षित है वह उन चिंताओं और आशंकाओं से मुक्त रहता है जिनसे दूसरे आदमी दबे रहते हैं। 
- स्वेट मार्डेन 

आत्मविश्वास, आत्मज्ञान और आत्मसंयम-केवल यही तीन जीवन को परमसंपन्न बना देते हैं। 
- टेनीसन 

जिस प्रकार दूसरों के अधिकार की प्रतिष्ठा करना मनुष्य का कर्त्तव्य है, उसी प्रकार अपने आत्मसम्मान की हिफाजत करना भी उसका फर्ज है। 
- स्पेंसर 

केवल वही जीवन में उन्नति करता है, जिसका हृदय कोमल और मस्तिष्क तेज होता है और जिसके मन को शांति मिलती है। 
- रस्किन 

जो मनुष्य दूसरे का उपकार करता है वह अपना भी उपकार न केवल परिणाम में बल्कि उसी कर्म में करता है क्योंकि अच्छा कर्म करने का भाव अपने आप में उचित पुरस्कार है। 
- सेनेका 

शत्रु को उपहार देने योग्य सर्वोत्तम वस्तु है-क्षमा, विरोधी को सहनशीलता, मित्र को अपना हृदय, शिशु को उत्तम दृष्टांत, पिता को आदर और माता को ऐसा आचरण जिससे वह तुम पर गर्व करे, अपने को प्रतिष्ठा और सभी मनुष्य को उपकार। 
- वालफोर

----------


## Raman46

*मैंने सत्य को पा लिया, ऐसा मत कहो, बल्कि कहो, मैंने अपने मार्ग पर चलते हुए आत्मा के दर्शन किए हैं।*

----------


## Raman46

*न पहले कभी हुआ और न किसी ने देखा, सोने के मृग की कभी बात भी नहीं हुई, फिर भी राम को सुवर्ण मृग का लोभ हुआ। विनाश काल आने पर बुद्धि विपरीत हो जाती है।*

----------


## Raman46

*ज्यादातर लोग समझने की मंशा से दूसरों को नही सुनते ,बल्कि जबाब देने के इरादे से सुनतें हैं*

----------


## Raman46

*शत्रु को उपहार देने योग्य सर्वोत्तम वस्तु है-क्षमा, विरोधी को सहनशीलता, मित्र को अपना हृदय, शिशु को उत्तम दृष्टांत, पिता को आदर और माता को ऐसा आचरण जिससे वह तुम पर गर्व करे, अपने को प्रतिष्ठा और सभी मनुष्य को उपकार। 
- वालफोर*

----------


## Raman46

> *मैंने सत्य को पा लिया, ऐसा मत कहो, बल्कि कहो, मैंने अपने मार्ग पर चलते हुए आत्मा के दर्शन किए हैं।*


*जिस प्रकार मैले दर्पण में सूरज का प्रतिबिंब नहीं पड़ता उसी प्रकार मलिन अंत:करण में ईश्वर के प्रकाश का प्रतिबिंब नहीं पड़ सकता। 

रामकृष्ण परमहंस 


आंख के अंधे को दुनिया नहीं दिखती, काम के अंधे को विवेक नहीं दिखता, मद के अंधे को अपने से श्रेष्ठ नहीं दिखता और स्वार्थी को कहीं भी दोष नहीं दिखता। 

चाणक्य 


आपका कोई भी काम महत्वहीन हो सकता है पर महत्वपूर्ण यह है कि आप कुछ करें। 

महात्मा गांधी 


उड़ने की अपेक्षा जब हम झुकते हैं तब विवेक के अधिक निकट होते हैं। 

अज्ञात 


*

----------


## Raman46

चापलूसी का जहरीला प्याला आपको तब तक नुकसान नहीं पहुंचा सकता, जब तक कि आपके कान उसे अमृत समझकर पी न जाएं। 
प्रेमचंद 

मीठी बातें तो वह करता है जिसका कुछ स्वार्थ होता है, जो डरता है, जो प्रशंसा अथवा मान का भूखा रहता है। 
हरिऔध 

घाव पर कपड़ा भी छुरी बनकर लगता है। दुखे हुए अंग को हवा भी दुखा देती है। 
सुदर्शन 

भली स्त्री से घर की रक्षा होती है। 
चाणक्य

----------


## Raman46

प्रार्थना तभी प्रार्थना है जब वह अपने आप हृदय से निकलती है। 
महात्मा गांधी 

दान तो वही श्रेष्ठ है जो किसी को दीन नहीं बनाता। दया या मेहरबानी से जो हम देते हैं उसके कारण दूसरे की गर्दन नीचे झुकाते हैं। 
विनोबा 

क्रोध न करके क्रोध को, भलाई करके बुराई को, दान करके कृपण को और सत्य बोलकर असत्य को जीतना चाहिए। 
वेदव्यास 

गलती कोई भी मनुष्य कर सकता है परंतु मूर्ख के सिवा कोई उसे जारी नहीं रख सकता। 
सिसरो 

जिन्हें कहीं से प्रशंसा नहीं मिलती, वे आत्म प्रशंसा करते हैं। 
अज्ञात

----------


## Raman46

तीन प्रकार के इंसान 

मनुष्य क्षमा कर सकता है, देवता नहीं कर सकता। मनुष्य हृदय से लाचार है, देवता नियम का कठोर प्रवर्त्तयिता। मनुष्य नियम से विचलित हो सकता है, पर देवता की कुटिल भृकुटि नियम की निरंतर रखवाली के लिए तनी ही रहती है। मनुष्य इसलिए बड़ा है, क्योंकि वह गलती कर सकता है। और देवता इसलिए बड़ा होता है क्योंकि वह नियम का नियंता है। 
हजारी प्रसाद द्विवेदी 

मेरी समझ से इंसान तीन प्रकार के होते हैं। एक वे जो जीवन को कोसते हैं। दूसरे वे जो उसे आशीर्वाद देते हैं। और तीसरे वे जो इस पर सोच- विचार करते हैं। मैं पहले प्रकार के इंसानों से उनकी दुखी अवस्था, दूसरे प्रकार के इंसानों से उनकी शुभ भावना और तीसरे प्रकार के इंसानों से उनकी बुद्धिमत्ता के कारण प्रेम करता हूं। 
खलील जिब्रान 

जंगली पशु क्रीड़ा के लिए कभी किसी की हत्या नहीं करते। मानव ही वह प्राणी है, जिसके लिए अपने साथी प्राणियों की यंत्रणा तथा मृत्यु मनोरंजक होती है। 
जेम्स एंथनी फ्राउड 

शोक करने वाला मनुष्य न तो मरे हुए के साथ जाता है और न स्वयं ही मरता है। जब लोक की यही स्वाभाविक स्थिति है तब आप किसके लिए बार-बार शोक कर रहे हैं। 
वेद व्यास

----------


## Raman46

क्या आप जानते हैं? | Did you know | Indiaभारत ने दुनिया को बहुत कुछ दिया और भारत ने अपने 10 हजार वर्षों के इतिहास में, सक्षम होते हुए भी कभी किसी अन्य देश पर आक्रमण नही किया।  आइए, भारत के बारे में कुछ जानें:

•भारतीय सँस्कृति व सभ्यता विश्व की पुरातन में से एक है।
•भारत दुनिया का सबसे पुरातन व सबसे बड़ा लोकतंत्र है।
•भारत ने शून्य की खोज की। अंकगणित का आविष्कार 100 ईसा पूर्व भारत मे हुआ था। 
• हमारी संस्कृत भाषा सभी भाषाओं की जननी मानी जाती है। सभी यूरोपीय भाषाएँ संस्कृत पर आधारित मानी जाती है।
• सँसार का प्रथम विश्वविद्यालय 700 ई. पू.  तक्षशिला में स्थापित की गई थी। तत्पश्चात चौथी शताब्दी में नालंदा विश्वविद्यालय की स्थापना की गई।
•5000 वर्ष पूर्व जब अन्य संस्कृतियां खानाबदोश व वनवासी जीवन जी रहे थे  तब  भारतीयों ने  सिंधु घाटी की सभ्यता में हड़प्पा संस्कृति की स्थापना की।
• महर्षि सुश्रुत सर्जरी के आविष्कारक माने जाते हैं।  2600 साल पहले उन्होंने अपने समय के स्वास्थ्य वैज्ञानिकों के साथ प्रसव, मोतियाबिंद, कृत्रिम अंग लगाना,  पत्थरी का इलाज और प्लास्टिक सर्जरी जैसी कई तरह  की जटिल शल्य चिकित्सा के सिद्धांत प्रतिपादित किए।
•ब्रिटिश राज से  पहले तक भारत विश्व का सबसे समृद्ध राष्ट्र था व  इसे, 'सोने की चिड़िया' कहा जाता था।        
•आधुनिक भवन निर्माण पुरातन भारतीय वास्तु शास्त्र से प्रेरित है। 
• कुंग फू मूलत: एक बोधिधर्म नाम के बोद्ध भिक्षु के द्वारा विकसित किया गया था जो 500 ई  के आसपास भारत से चीन गए। 
•वाराणसी अथवा बनारस दुनिया के सबसे प्राचीन नगरों में से एक है। महात्मा बुद्ध ने 500 ई. पू.  बनारस की यात्रा की थी। बनारस विश्व का एकमात्र ऐसा प्राचीन नगर है जो आज भी अस्तित्व में है।
•सबसे प्राचीन उपचार प्रणाली आयुर्वेद है। आयुर्वेद की खोज 2500 साल पहले की गई थी।
• बीजगणित की खोज भारत में हुई। 
• रेखा गणित की  खोज भारत में हुई थी।
•शतरंज अथवा अष्टपद की खोज भारत मे हुई थी।
• हिन्दू, बौद्ध, जैन अथवा सिख धर्मों का उदय भारत में हुआ। 
•कम्प्यूटर के लिए सबसे उपयुक्त भाषा भी संस्कृत ही मानी है।

----------


## Raman46

कामना सागर की भांति अतृप्त है, ज्यों-ज्यों हम उसकी आवश्यक्ता पूरी करते हैं त्यों-त्यों उसका कोलाहल बढ़ता है। 
-स्वामी विवेकानंद 

कुल की प्रतिष्ठा भी नम्रता और सद्व्यवहार से होती है। हेकड़ी और रुखाई से नहीं। 
-प्रेमचंद 

बिना कार्य के सिद्धांत दिमागी ऐयाशी है, बिना सिद्बांत के कार्य अंधे की टटोल है। 
-जवाहर लाल नेहरू 

शरीर निर्बल और रोगी रखने के समान दूसरा कोई पाप नहीं। 
-लोकमान्य तिलक

----------


## Raman46

आचरण रहित विचार कितने अच्छे क्यों न हों , उन्हें खोटे मोती की तरह समझना चाहिए। 
महात्मा गांधी 

विद्या के समान कोई नेत्र नहीं है। 
वेदव्यास 

जो विद्या पुस्तक में रखी हो , मस्तिष्क में संचित हो और जो धन दूसरे के हाथ में चला गया हो , आवश्यकता पड़ने पर न वह विद्या ही काम आ सकती है और न वह धन ही। 
चाणक्य 

बिना अभ्यास के विद्या विष समान है। 
अज्ञात

----------


## Raman46

अजीब बात है भाई 
कितनी अजीब बात है ,,,,यैसे अमूल्य वचन सुनने की किसी को पसंद नही /हाँ अगर यही सूत्रा कोई महिला सदस्य बनाई होती तो अब तक ना जाने कितने सदस्य अब तक हाजरी लगा गये होते / अपनी अपनी उपस्थिथि दर्ज कराने की होड़ सी लग गयी होती / येसी दोहरी मानसिकता का क्या कहना भाई ? बाहरे जमाना ..../ महिला सदस्य की सूत्रा होने पर अब तक ना जाने कितने लोग यह कहते हुए नही थकते ....बाह बाह क्या सूत्रा बनाया है ,+रेपो मेरे ओर से / ++++ मेरे ओर से / कोई कहता  .क्या कमाल लिखा है आपने दिल खुश हो गया तो कोई इस तरह से कहते हुए पाए जाते .......यैसे सूत्रा किसी ने अभी तक नही बनाया है .लीजिये मेरे ओर से ++ रेपो / कोई बात नही दोस्त मेरा जो काम है ,,,,वो तो मैं करता ही रहूँगा ...कोई नही रोक पायेगा / हाँ अगर .आप अआते तो शायद .बात कुछ ओर होती / फिर भी आप सब को अपनी ओर से धन्यबाद कहना ही चाहूँगा दोस्तों ......skp

----------


## Raman46

अविचारशील मनुष्य दुख को प्राप्त होते हैं। 
ऋग्वेद 

आत्म-विजय अनेक आत्मोत्सर्गों से भी श्रेष्ठतर है। 
स्वामी रामतीर्थ 

अनाथ बच्चों का हृदय उस चित्र की भांति होता है जिस पर एक बहुत ही साधारण परदा पड़ा हुआ हो। पवन का साधारण झकोरा भी उसे हटा देता है। 
प्रेमचन्द्र 

यदि कुछ न हो तो प्रेमपूर्वक बोलकर ही अतिथि का सत्कार करना चाहिए। 
हितोपदेश 

अपना केंद्र अपने से बाहर मत बनाओ, अन्यथा ठोकरें खाते रहोगे। 
अज्ञात

----------


## Raman46

उड़ने से बेहतर है झुकना 
जिस प्रकार मैले दर्पण में सूरज का प्रतिबिंब नहीं पड़ता उसी प्रकार मलिन अंत:करण में ईश्वर के प्रकाश का प्रतिबिंब नहीं पड़ सकता। 
रामकृष्ण परमहंस 

आंख के अंधे को दुनिया नहीं दिखती, काम के अंधे को विवेक नहीं दिखता, मद के अंधे को अपने से श्रेष्ठ नहीं दिखता और स्वार्थी को कहीं भी दोष नहीं दिखता। 
चाणक्य 

आपका कोई भी काम महत्वहीन हो सकता है पर महत्वपूर्ण यह है कि आप कुछ करें। 
महात्मा गांधी 

उड़ने की अपेक्षा जब हम झुकते हैं तब विवेक के अधिक निकट होते हैं। 
अज्ञात

----------


## Raman46

आवेश और क्रोध को वश में कर लेने पर शक्ति बढ़ती है और आवेश को आत्मबल के रूप में परिवर्तित कर दिया जा सकता है। 
- महात्मा गांधी

----------


## Raman46

जो मनुष्य दूसरों के व्यवहार से ऊबकर क्षण प्रतिक्षण अपने मन बदलते रहते हैं, वे दुर्बल हैं। उनमें आत्मबल नहीं है। 
- सुभाष चन्द्र बोस

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अजीब बात है भाई 
> कितनी अजीब बात है ,,,,यैसे अमूल्य वचन सुनने की किसी को पसंद नही /हाँ अगर यही सूत्रा कोई महिला सदस्य बनाई होती तो अब तक ना जाने कितने सदस्य अब तक हाजरी लगा गये होते / अपनी अपनी उपस्थिथि दर्ज कराने की होड़ सी लग गयी होती / येसी दोहरी मानसिकता का क्या कहना भाई ? बाहरे जमाना ..../ महिला सदस्य की सूत्रा होने पर अब तक ना जाने कितने लोग यह कहते हुए नही थकते ....बाह बाह क्या सूत्रा बनाया है ,+रेपो मेरे ओर से / ++++ मेरे ओर से / कोई कहता  .क्या कमाल लिखा है आपने दिल खुश हो गया तो कोई इस तरह से कहते हुए पाए जाते .......यैसे सूत्रा किसी ने अभी तक नही बनाया है .लीजिये मेरे ओर से ++ रेपो / कोई बात नही दोस्त मेरा जो काम है ,,,,वो तो मैं करता ही रहूँगा ...कोई नही रोक पायेगा / हाँ अगर .आप अआते तो शायद .बात कुछ ओर होती / फिर भी आप सब को अपनी ओर से धन्यबाद कहना ही चाहूँगा दोस्तों ......skp


ऐसी बात नही है भ्राता श्री अभी मैंने आपकी यह चौथी पोस्ट ही पढ़ी है 
और आपने क्या लिख दिया?
आपकी अभी तक के दर्शक हैं इस सूत्र पर आने वाले २७९ और पोस्ट कितनी हैं २७ आपकी पोट्स भी मिला कर 
मेरे रियो पर आ कर देखो एक महिला ने बनाया है और दर्शक हैं इस समय तक ४६३१ और पोस्ट हैं १३९ 
अब (+) भी इसी हिसाब से लगा ले 
अब आप कृपया महिला......... यह बात न कहें.
अब लगता है कि आगे पढ़ने कि भी जरूरत नही बची.
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> अजीब बात है भाई 
> कितनी अजीब बात है ,,,,यैसे अमूल्य वचन सुनने की किसी को पसंद नही /हाँ अगर यही सूत्रा कोई महिला सदस्य बनाई होती तो अब तक ना जाने कितने सदस्य अब तक हाजरी लगा गये होते / अपनी अपनी उपस्थिथि दर्ज कराने की होड़ सी लग गयी होती / येसी दोहरी मानसिकता का क्या कहना भाई ? बाहरे जमाना ..../ महिला सदस्य की सूत्रा होने पर अब तक ना जाने कितने लोग यह कहते हुए नही थकते ....बाह बाह क्या सूत्रा बनाया है ,+रेपो मेरे ओर से / ++++ मेरे ओर से / कोई कहता  .क्या कमाल लिखा है आपने दिल खुश हो गया तो कोई इस तरह से कहते हुए पाए जाते .......यैसे सूत्रा किसी ने अभी तक नही बनाया है .लीजिये मेरे ओर से ++ रेपो / कोई बात नही दोस्त मेरा जो काम है ,,,,वो तो मैं करता ही रहूँगा ...कोई नही रोक पायेगा / हाँ अगर .आप अआते तो शायद .बात कुछ ओर होती / फिर भी आप सब को अपनी ओर से धन्यबाद कहना ही चाहूँगा दोस्तों ......skp


* सूत्र तो सच में बड़ा लाजवाब है | और पोस्ट करते रहें |*

----------


## Raman46

> * सूत्र तो सच में बड़ा लाजवाब है | और पोस्ट करते रहें |*


धन्यवाद दोस्त आप का .........पर लोगों को पसंद / सच कडवी होती है ना भाई / कहना तो आसान है / चलो ,हम तो अपना कम किये जा रहें है दोस्त /

----------


## Raman46

> ऐसी बात नही है भ्राता श्री अभी मैंने आपकी यह चौथी पोस्ट ही पढ़ी है 
> और आपने क्या लिख दिया?
> आपकी अभी तक के दर्शक हैं इस सूत्र पर आने वाले २७९ और पोस्ट कितनी हैं २७ आपकी पोट्स भी मिला कर 
> मेरे रियो पर आ कर देखो एक महिला ने बनाया है और दर्शक हैं इस समय तक ४६३१ और पोस्ट हैं १३९ 
> अब (+) भी इसी हिसाब से लगा ले 
> अब आप कृपया महिला......... यह बात न कहें.
> अब लगता है कि आगे पढ़ने कि भी जरूरत नही बची.
> धन्यवाद.
> अनु.


_है न सच ...................ये कडवा ही होता है अनु श्री /जो तीर की तरह सीधे उतरता है / कोई बात नही /जिसका जैसा मर्जी / आत्मा की सुनो .मन की नही /

धन्यबाद अनु श्री ......skp_

----------


## Raman46

_यदि तुम भूलों को रोकने के लिए दरवाजा ही बंद कर दोगे, तो सत्य भी बाहर रह जाएगा। 
रवींद्र_

----------


## Kamal Ji

> _है न सच ...................ये कडवा ही होता है अनु श्री /जो तीर की तरह सीधे उतरता है / कोई बात नही /जिसका जैसा मर्जी / आत्मा की सुनो .मन की नही /
> 
> धन्यबाद अनु श्री ......skp_


ख़ाक सच है. तिल भर भी सच नही है.

----------


## Raman46

> ख़ाक सच है. तिल भर भी सच नही है.


_आप के अनुसार सच क्या है ......यही बता दो .......उपकार होगा सकप

धन्यबाद_

----------


## Raman46

_कुल की प्रतिष्ठा भी नम्रता और सद्व्यवहार से होती है। हेकड़ी और रुखाई से नहीं। 
-प्रेमचंद_

----------


## Kamal Ji

> _आप के अनुसार सच क्या है ......यही बता दो .......उपकार होगा सकप
> 
> धन्यबाद_


मैंने जो पहले लिखा था उसी को पढ़ लो 
अब जय सिया राम

----------


## Raman46

> मैंने जो पहले लिखा था उसी को पढ़ लो 
> अब जय सिया राम


लगता है खफा हो रही हो अनु श्री ..........इसी को तो कहतें है सच

----------


## Raman46

_आचरण रहित विचार कितने अच्छे क्यों न हों , उन्हें खोटे मोती की तरह समझना चाहिए। 
महात्मा गांधी_

----------


## Kamal Ji

> लगता है खफा हो रही हो अनु श्री ..........इसी को तो कहतें है सच


और सच बोलने का बीडा या ठेका आप जैसे मर्दों के ही तो पास है

----------


## Raman46

> और सच बोलने का बीडा या ठेका आप जैसे मर्दों के ही तो पास है


_क्या आप बिना बजह इलजाम    , मर्दों पर  नही लगा रही हो अनु श्री? कोई बाजह  तो हो आपकी नाराजगी की ...................?????_

----------


## Raman46

_कामना सागर की भांति अतृप्त है, ज्यों-ज्यों हम उसकी आवश्यक्ता पूरी करते हैं त्यों-त्यों उसका कोलाहल बढ़ता है। 
-स्वामी विवेकानंद_

----------


## aawara

> अजीब बात है भाई 
> कितनी अजीब बात है ,,,,यैसे अमूल्य वचन सुनने की किसी को पसंद नही /हाँ अगर यही सूत्रा कोई महिला सदस्य बनाई होती तो अब तक ना जाने कितने सदस्य अब तक हाजरी लगा गये होते / अपनी अपनी उपस्थिथि दर्ज कराने की होड़ सी लग गयी होती / येसी दोहरी मानसिकता का क्या कहना भाई ? बाहरे जमाना ..../ महिला सदस्य की सूत्रा होने पर अब तक ना जाने कितने लोग यह कहते हुए नही थकते ....बाह बाह क्या सूत्रा बनाया है ,+रेपो मेरे ओर से / ++++ मेरे ओर से / कोई कहता  .क्या कमाल लिखा है आपने दिल खुश हो गया तो कोई इस तरह से कहते हुए पाए जाते .......यैसे सूत्रा किसी ने अभी तक नही बनाया है .लीजिये मेरे ओर से ++ रेपो / कोई बात नही दोस्त मेरा जो काम है ,,,,वो तो मैं करता ही रहूँगा ...कोई नही रोक पायेगा / हाँ अगर .आप अआते तो शायद .बात कुछ ओर होती / फिर भी आप सब को अपनी ओर से धन्यबाद कहना ही चाहूँगा दोस्तों ......skp




क्या बात कही है आपने हा हा
पर अपना तो इतिहास ही यही है
पहले के जमाने मे भी जो लोग ऐसी बातेँ सुनाते थे जैसा कि आप सुना रहे है तो समाज उन्हे सँत महात्मा का दर्जा देकर उनकी झोपङी नगर के बाहर वनोँ मे लगवा देता था

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अजीब बात है भाई 
> कितनी अजीब बात है ,,,,यैसे अमूल्य वचन सुनने की किसी को पसंद नही /हाँ अगर यही सूत्रा कोई महिला सदस्य बनाई होती तो अब तक ना जाने कितने सदस्य अब तक हाजरी लगा गये होते / अपनी अपनी उपस्थिथि दर्ज कराने की होड़ सी लग गयी होती / येसी दोहरी मानसिकता का क्या कहना भाई ? बाहरे जमाना ..../ महिला सदस्य की सूत्रा होने पर अब तक ना जाने कितने लोग यह कहते हुए नही थकते ....बाह बाह क्या सूत्रा बनाया है ,+रेपो मेरे ओर से / ++++ मेरे ओर से / कोई कहता  .क्या कमाल लिखा है आपने दिल खुश हो गया तो कोई इस तरह से कहते हुए पाए जाते .......यैसे सूत्रा किसी ने अभी तक नही बनाया है .लीजिये मेरे ओर से ++ रेपो / कोई बात नही दोस्त मेरा जो काम है ,,,,वो तो मैं करता ही रहूँगा ...कोई नही रोक पायेगा / हाँ अगर .आप अआते तो शायद .बात कुछ ओर होती / फिर भी आप सब को अपनी ओर से धन्यबाद कहना ही चाहूँगा दोस्तों ......skp





> ऐसी बात नही है भ्राता श्री अभी मैंने आपकी यह चौथी पोस्ट ही पढ़ी है 
> और आपने क्या लिख दिया?
> आपकी अभी तक के दर्शक हैं इस सूत्र पर आने वाले २७९ और पोस्ट कितनी हैं २७ आपकी पोट्स भी मिला कर 
> मेरे रियो पर आ कर देखो एक महिला ने बनाया है और दर्शक हैं इस समय तक ४६३१ और पोस्ट हैं १३९ 
> अब (+) भी इसी हिसाब से लगा ले 
> अब आप कृपया महिला......... यह बात न कहें.
> अब लगता है कि आगे पढ़ने कि भी जरूरत नही बची.
> धन्यवाद.
> अनु.





> ख़ाक सच है. तिल भर भी सच नही है.





> _आप के अनुसार सच क्या है ......यही बता दो .......उपकार होगा सकप
> 
> धन्यबाद_





> मैंने जो पहले लिखा था उसी को पढ़ लो 
> अब जय सिया राम





> लगता है खफा हो रही हो अनु श्री ..........इसी को तो कहतें है सच





> और सच बोलने का बीडा या ठेका आप जैसे मर्दों के ही तो पास है





> _क्या आप बिना बजह इलजाम    , मर्दों पर  नही लगा रही हो अनु श्री? कोई बाजह  तो हो आपकी नाराजगी की ...................?????_


अब शायद समझ में आ ही जाए.

----------


## Raman46

> क्या बात कही है आपने हा हा
> पर अपना तो इतिहास ही यही है
> पहले के जमाने मे भी जो लोग ऐसी बातेँ सुनाते थे जैसा कि आप सुना रहे है तो समाज उन्हे सँत महात्मा का दर्जा देकर उनकी झोपङी नगर के बाहर वनोँ मे लगवा देता था


 
हा हा हा सही कहा दोस्त बिलकुल सत्य १००% .........धन्यबाद आप का भाई ....skp

----------


## Raman46

> अब शायद समझ में आ ही जाए.


लगता  है आज श्री बहुत ही गुस्से में हैं ....किसी का गुस्सा मेरे पर क्यों उतारने जा रही है आप श्री श्री ............भला इतने में कोई कईसे समझ पायेगा आप ही सोचो जरा सच्चे दिल से ............खुद को ही समझ आएगा अनु श्री

----------


## Raman46

बिना कार्य के सिद्धांत दिमागी ऐयाशी है, बिना सिद्बांत के कार्य अंधे की टटोल है। 
-जवाहर लाल नेहरू

----------


## Raman46

सुना है उसके शबिस्ताँ से मुत्तसिल है बहिश्त
मकीं उधर के भी जलवे इधर के देखते हैं

----------


## Raman46

शरीर निर्बल और रोगी रखने के समान दूसरा कोई पाप नहीं। 
-लोकमान्य तिलक

----------


## Raman46

> अब शायद समझ में आ ही जाए.


बिना सम्जाये कैसे  आएगी अनु श्री ........आगे भी तो कुछ कहो ना तभी तो .............skp

----------


## Raman46

[I]• महर्षि सुश्रुत सर्जरी के आविष्कारक माने जाते हैं। 2600 साल पहले उन्होंने अपने समय के स्वास्थ्य वैज्ञानिकों के साथ प्रसव, मोतियाबिंद, कृत्रिम अंग लगाना, पत्थरी का इलाज और प्लास्टिक सर्जरी जैसी कई तरह की जटिल शल्य चिकित्सा के सिद्धांत प्रतिपादित किए।

----------


## Raman46

•भारत ने शून्य की खोज की। अंकगणित का आविष्कार 100 ईसा पूर्व भारत मे हुआ था। •_ हमारी संस्कृत भाषा सभी भाषाओं की जननी मानी जाती है।_

----------


## Raman46

मनुष्य के अंतर में शुभ और अशुभ दोनों तरह की वृत्तियां हैं। लेकिन अंतरतम में तो शुभ ही भरा है। प्रार्थना से उस अंतरतम में प्रवेश होता है। 
विनोबा

----------


## Raman46

•5000 वर्ष पूर्व जब अन्य संस्कृतियां खानाबदोश व वनवासी जीवन जी रहे थे तब भारतीयों ने सिंधु घाटी की सभ्यता में हड़प्पा संस्कृति की स्थापना की।

----------


## Raman46

• सँसार का प्रथम विश्वविद्यालय 700 ई. पू. तक्षशिला में स्थापित की गई थी। तत्पश्चात चौथी शताब्दी में नालंदा विश्वविद्यालय की स्थापना की गई।

----------


## Raman46

भारत ने दुनिया को बहुत कुछ दिया और भारत ने अपने 10 हजार वर्षों के इतिहास में, सक्षम होते हुए भी कभी किसी अन्य देश पर आक्रमण नही किया।

----------


## aawara

*उनके हाथ की पाँचों उँगलियाँ सक्रिय थीं। यह पाँच उँगलियों का ही कमाल था जिनसे वे अपना और ख़ुदपर आश्रित परिवार का पेट पालते।

कुछ असरे बाद उनके दोनों हाथों की दसों उँगलियाँ सक्रिय हो गईं। दो हाथ जोड़कर दसों उँगलियों से वे वोट माँगते फिरे। मतदाता दयालु निकले। उन्हें अपने वोटों से विजयी बना दिया।

उनका पतला शरीर मालाओं से और अबीर के रंग से रंग उठा। इन सब को वहीं फेंक वे राजधानी चले गए। राष्ट्रीय पोशाक और टोपी में सजधजकर वे मंत्रालय में जा घुसे, मंत्री बनकर।

मतदाताओं को विश्वास नहीं हुआ पर कुछ ही महीनों में वे राजधानी में महल खड़ा कर चुके थे। देखते ही देखते वे टेलीविज़न के पर्दे पर, और अखबारों के पन्नों पर मोटे-घाटे दिखाई देने लगे।

आजकल केवल उनकी तर्जनी उँगली ही काम करती है।*

----------


## Raman46

> *उनके हाथ की पाँचों उँगलियाँ सक्रिय थीं। यह पाँच उँगलियों का ही कमाल था जिनसे वे अपना और ख़ुदपर आश्रित परिवार का पेट पालते।
> 
> कुछ असरे बाद उनके दोनों हाथों की दसों उँगलियाँ सक्रिय हो गईं। दो हाथ जोड़कर दसों उँगलियों से वे वोट माँगते फिरे। मतदाता दयालु निकले। उन्हें अपने वोटों से विजयी बना दिया।
> 
> उनका पतला शरीर मालाओं से और अबीर के रंग से रंग उठा। इन सब को वहीं फेंक वे राजधानी चले गए। राष्ट्रीय पोशाक और टोपी में सजधजकर वे मंत्रालय में जा घुसे, मंत्री बनकर।
> 
> मतदाताओं को विश्वास नहीं हुआ पर कुछ ही महीनों में वे राजधानी में महल खड़ा कर चुके थे। देखते ही देखते वे टेलीविज़न के पर्दे पर, और अखबारों के पन्नों पर मोटे-घाटे दिखाई देने लगे।
> 
> आजकल केवल उनकी तर्जनी उँगली ही काम करती है।*


धन्यबाद दोस्त .शुक्रिया आप का .....अच्छी बात कहा है आपने दोस्त .skp

----------


## Raman46

अनाथ बच्चों का हृदय उस चित्र की भांति होता है जिस पर एक बहुत ही साधारण परदा पड़ा हुआ हो। पवन का साधारण झकोरा भी उसे हटा देता है।

----------


## Raman46

शरीर निर्बल और रोगी रखने के समान दूसरा कोई पाप नहीं। 
-लोकमान्य तिलक

----------


## Raman46

प्रेम के मार्ग में चतुराई बहुत बुरी चीच है

----------


## Raman46

प्रवीणता और आत्मविश्वाश अविजित सेनाएं हैं /

----------


## Raman46

हितकारी और मनोरम बात दुर्लभ होती है /

----------


## Raman46

कुल के कारन कोई बड़ा नही होता ,विद्या ही उसे पुज्निये बनाती है/

----------


## Raman46

• बीजगणित की खोज भारत में हुई। 
• रेखा गणित की खोज भारत में हुई थी।
•शतरंज अथवा अष्टपद की खोज भारत मे हुई थी।
• हिन्दू, बौद्ध, जैन अथवा सिख धर्मों का उदय भारत में हुआ। 
•कम्प्यूटर के लिए सबसे उपयुक्त भाषा भी संस्कृत ही मानी है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> • बीजगणित की खोज भारत में हुई। 
> • रेखा गणित की खोज भारत में हुई थी।
> •शतरंज अथवा अष्टपद की खोज भारत मे हुई थी।
> • हिन्दू, बौद्ध, जैन अथवा सिख धर्मों का उदय भारत में हुआ। 
> •कम्प्यूटर के लिए सबसे उपयुक्त भाषा भी संस्कृत ही मानी है।


बहुत अच्छा संग्रह है आपका जनाब.

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत अच्छा संग्रह है आपका जनाब.


शुक्रिया दोस्त सूत्रा पर आप स्वागत है भाई ....skp

----------


## guruji

संतोष से बड़ा कोई आनन्द नहीं !

----------


## Raman46

> संतोष से बड़ा कोई आनन्द नहीं !


गुरु जी 
सबसे पहले तो आप को प्रणाम कहूँगा /
आप का इस सूत्रा पर पधारना ही मेरे लिए अहम् है /.मेरा मेहनत  सफल होता नजर आ रहा है गुरु जी /फिर आप के द्युयारा  दिया गया अनमोल बचन का सदा -सदा  याद भी रखूंगा / आप का बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद गुरु जी ....skp

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत अच्छा संग्रह है आपका जनाब.


हाँ भाई जी कमाल जी श्री, धन्यबाद आप का .मुझे पता था आप एक ना एक दिन इसे दिल से स्वीकार करेंगे /क्यों कि आपने पहले जो कुछ भी कह रहे थे वो सब एक दिखाबा भर था ....है ना ये भी एक सच श्री .............skp

----------


## Raman46

*"पोथी पढ़ पढ़ जग मुआ पंडित भयो  ना कोई ,ढाई आखर प्रेम का पढ़े सो पंडित होई"*

----------


## Raman46

*प्रेम के मार्ग में चतुराई बहुत बुरी चीज है।*

----------


## Raman46

*कुल के कारण कोई बड़ा नहीं होता , विद्या ही उसे पूजनीय बनाती है।*

----------


## Raman46

हितकारी और मनोरम बात दुर्लभ होती है।

----------


## gudujee

@skp.ur thread is most valueable ,it is so interesting that viewer forgets to to give repo.pl continue it

----------


## Raman46

> @skp.ur thread is most valueable ,it is so interesting that viewer forgets to to give repo.pl continue it


शुक्रिया दोस्त धन्यबाद आप का सूत्रा पर ...........skp

----------


## Raman46

*अगर कोई चीज़ आपको दे और आप ना ले तो वो उनके पास ही रहेगी /*

----------


## Raman46

> संतोष से बड़ा कोई आनन्द नहीं !


*श्रधेय गुरु जी को प्रणाम* धन्यबाद गुरु जी आप को .skp

----------


## Raman46

*मनुष्य के अंतर में शुभ और अशुभ दोनों तरह की वृत्तियां हैं। लेकिन अंतरतम में तो शुभ ही भरा है। प्रार्थना से उस अंतरतम में प्रवेश होता है। 


*

----------


## Raman46

> *अगर कोई चीज़ आपको दे और आप ना ले तो वो उनके पास ही रहेगी /*


*अनमोल वचन ग्रहण करने योग्य*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *अगर कोई चीज़ आपको दे और आप ना ले तो वो उनके पास ही रहेगी /*


*बिलकुल भैया, जो चीज नहीं ली जाये वो देने वाले के पास रह जाती हैं..........ही ही ही....
*

----------


## Raman46

> *"पोथी पढ़ पढ़ जग मुआ पंडित भयो  ना कोई ,ढाई आखर प्रेम का पढ़े सो पंडित होई"*





> *प्रेम के मार्ग में चतुराई बहुत बुरी चीज है।*





> *कुल के कारण कोई बड़ा नहीं होता , विद्या ही उसे पूजनीय बनाती है।*





> हितकारी और मनोरम बात दुर्लभ होती है।





> *अगर कोई चीज़ आपको दे और आप ना ले तो वो उनके पास ही रहेगी /*





> *मनुष्य के अंतर में शुभ और अशुभ दोनों तरह की वृत्तियां हैं। लेकिन अंतरतम में तो शुभ ही भरा है। प्रार्थना से उस अंतरतम में प्रवेश होता है। 
> 
> 
> *





> *बिलकुल भैया, जो चीज नहीं ली जाये वो देने वाले के पास रह जाती हैं..........ही ही ही....
> *


* १००% सही है भाई क्या ही सुन्दर अनमोल वचन है*

----------


## Raman46

> *"पोथी पढ़ पढ़ जग मुआ पंडित भयो  ना कोई ,ढाई आखर प्रेम का पढ़े सो पंडित होई"*





> *प्रेम के मार्ग में चतुराई बहुत बुरी चीज है।*





> *कुल के कारण कोई बड़ा नहीं होता , विद्या ही उसे पूजनीय बनाती है।*





> हितकारी और मनोरम बात दुर्लभ होती है।





> *अगर कोई चीज़ आपको दे और आप ना ले तो वो उनके पास ही रहेगी /*


*अनमोल वचन .......................धारण करने  योग्य*

----------


## Raman46

चापलूसी का जहरीला प्याला आपको तब तक नुकसान नहीं पहुंचा सकता, जब तक कि आपके कान उसे अमृत समझकर पी न जाएं।

----------


## Raman46

*मीठी बातें तो वह करता है जिसका कुछ स्वार्थ होता है, जो डरता है, जो प्रशंसा अथवा मान का भूखा रहता है।*

----------


## Raman46

* अच्छे दोस्तों को ढूंढना मुश्किल होता है, उन्हें छोड़ना और भी ज्यादा मुश्किल होता है और उनकी यादों को भुला देना तो नामुमकिन होता है।*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *मीठी बातें तो वह करता है जिसका कुछ स्वार्थ होता है, जो डरता है, जो प्रशंसा अथवा मान का भूखा रहता है।*





> * अच्छे दोस्तों को ढूंढना मुश्किल होता है, उन्हें छोड़ना और भी ज्यादा मुश्किल होता है और उनकी यादों को भुला देना तो नामुमकिन होता है।*


*क्या खूब बाते कही मित्र............आपकी बाते हमेशा दिल को छू जाती हैं.......*:salut::salut::salut:

----------


## Raman46

> *क्या खूब बाते कही मित्र............आपकी बाते हमेशा दिल को छू जाती हैं.......*:salut::salut::salut:


समकालीन व्यक्ति गुण की अपेक्षा मनुष्य की प्रशंसा करते हैं, आने वाले समय में पीढ़ियां मनुष्य की अपेक्षा उसके गुणों का सम्मान किया करेंगी। 
कोल्टन

----------


## Raman46

गुण ग्राहकता और चापलूसी में अंतर है। गुण ग्राहकता सच्ची होती है और चापलूसी झूठी। गुणग्राहकता ह्रदय से निकलती है और चापलूसी दांतों से। एक नि:स्वार्थ होती है और दूसरी स्वार्थमय। एक की संसार में सर्वत्र प्रशंसा होती है और दूसरे की सर्वत्र निंदा। 
डेल कारनेगी

----------


## Raman46

आलोचना एक भयानक चिंगारी है-ऐसी चिंगारी, जो अहंकार रूपी बारूद के गोदाम में विस्फोट उत्पन्न कर सकती है और वह विस्फोट कभी-कभी मृत्यु को शीघ्र ले आता है। 
डेल कारनेगी

----------


## Raman46

जो मनुष्य दूसरे का उपकार करता है वह अपना भी उपकार न केवल परिणाम में अपितु उसी कर्म में करता है, क्योंकि अच्छा कर्म करने का भाव ही स्वयं उचित पुरस्कार है। 
सेनेका

----------


## Raman46

प्रसन्नता न हमारे अंदर है और न बाहर बल्कि यह ईश्वर के साथ हमारी एकता स्थापित करने वाला एक तत्व है। 
पास्कल

----------


## Raman46

[SIZE=3]गरीब वह नहीं है जिसके पास धन नहीं है बल्कि वह है जिसकी अभिलाषाएं बढ़ी हुई हैं। 
डेनियल [/SIZE]

----------


## Teach Guru

शब्द संचयन को माध्यम बनाकर बडी गहरी बात कह डाली|

----------


## Raman46

> शब्द संचयन को माध्यम बनाकर बडी गहरी बात कह डाली|


सुक्रिया दोस्त धन्यबाद आप का

----------


## Teach Guru

> सुक्रिया दोस्त धन्यबाद आप का


रेपो के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र............

----------


## Raman46

> रेपो के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र............




सुक्रिया मित्र तथा धन्यबाद आप का दोस्त

----------


## Raman46

चापलूसी का जहरीला प्याला आपको तब तक नुकसान नहीं पहुंचा सकता, जब तक कि आपके कान उसे अमृत समझकर पी न जाएं।

----------


## pathfinder

एक शिक्षाप्रद सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद |

----------


## Raman46

> एक शिक्षाप्रद सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद |




शुक्रिया पाथ जी / स्वागत है श्रीमान आप का ..........रमण

----------


## Paul Saab

> चापलूसी का जहरीला प्याला आपको तब तक नुकसान नहीं पहुंचा सकता, जब तक कि आपके कान उसे अमृत समझकर पी न जाएं।


वाह रमण जी बिलकुल सही बात कही है आपने

----------


## Teach Guru

मज़ा आ गया, बहुत सुंदर लिखते है आप|

----------


## Raman46

> वाह रमण जी बिलकुल सही बात कही है आपने





> मज़ा आ गया, बहुत सुंदर लिखते है आप|


शुक्रिया दोस्त तथा धन्यवाद आप सब का / स्वागत है सूत्रा पर

----------


## Raman46

आवेश और क्रोध को वश में कर लेने पर शक्ति बढ़ती है और आवेश को आत्मबल के रूप में परिवर्तित कर दिया जा सकता है।

----------


## T J Cooper

> [SIZE=3]गरीब वह नहीं है जिसके पास धन नहीं है बल्कि वह है जिसकी अभिलाषाएं बढ़ी हुई हैं। 
> डेनियल [/SIZE]


 वाह वाह  रमण जी  आपके विचार वास्तव में बड़े काम के  हैं.

----------


## Raman46

> वाह वाह रमण जी आपके विचार वास्तव में बड़े काम के हैं.


यदि तुम भूलों को रोकने के लिए दरवाजा ही बंद कर दोगे, तो सत्य भी बाहर रह जाएगा।

----------


## Raman46

घाव पर कपड़ा भी छुरी बनकर लगता है। दुखे हुए अंग को हवा भी दुखा देती है।

----------


## Mr Gonsalwez

> घाव पर कपड़ा भी छुरी बनकर लगता है। दुखे हुए अंग को हवा भी दुखा देती है।


एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद. कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## Raman46

> एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद. कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें


शुक्रिया दोस्त तथा धन्यवाद आप का /स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## Raman46

अपनी डिगनिटी को बनाए रखने के लिए मैं सदा संतोष की धूप में खड़ा रहता हूं और स्वयं को इच्छाओं की छाया से दूर रखता हूं।

----------


## Raman46

यकीन करें कि बुढ़ापा उम्र का सबसे शानदार दौर होता है। भले ही आप उस वक्त अपनी जिम्मेदारियों से निबट चुके होते हैं, पर तब आप फ्रंट सीट पर बैठकर उन कामों के नतीजे का मजा ले सकते हैं जो आपने सक्रिय होते हुए किए थे।

----------


## Raman46

> *बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है मित्र|*



शुक्रिया दोस्त   




आत्मविश्वास बढ़ाने का तरीका यह है कि तुम वह काम करो जिसे तुम करते हुए डरते हो। इस प्रकार ज्यों-ज्यों तुम्हें सफलता मिलती जाएगी तुम्हारा आत्मविश्वास बढ़ता जाएगा।

----------


## Raman46

शत्रु को उपहार देने योग्य सर्वोत्तम वस्तु है-क्षमा, विरोधी को सहनशीलता, मित्र को अपना हृदय, शिशु को उत्तम दृष्टांत, पिता को आदर और माता को ऐसा आचरण जिससे वह तुम पर गर्व करे, अपने को प्रतिष्ठा और सभी मनुष्य को उपकार।

----------


## Raman46

> शत्रु को उपहार देने योग्य सर्वोत्तम वस्तु है-क्षमा, विरोधी को सहनशीलता, मित्र को अपना हृदय, शिशु को उत्तम दृष्टांत, पिता को आदर और माता को ऐसा आचरण जिससे वह तुम पर गर्व करे, अपने को प्रतिष्ठा और सभी मनुष्य को उपकार।



_अन्तरवासना फोरम के  सभी दोस्तों को  दीपावली की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएं _

----------


## Raman46

दीपाली की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएँ

----------


## Raman46

केवल वही जीवन में उन्नति करता है, जिसका हृदय कोमल और मस्तिष्क तेज होता है और जिसके मन को शांति मिलती है।

----------


## Raman46

*उड़ने की अपेक्षा जब हम झुकते हैं तब विवेक के अधिक निकट होते हैं।*

----------


## Raman46

आत्मविश्वास बढ़ाने का तरीका यह है कि तुम वह काम करो जिसे तुम करते हुए डरते हो। इस प्रकार ज्यों-ज्यों तुम्हें सफलता मिलती जाएगी तुम्हारा आत्मविश्वास बढ़ता जाएगा।

----------


## love birds

> आत्मविश्वास बढ़ाने का तरीका यह है कि तुम वह काम करो जिसे तुम करते हुए डरते हो। इस प्रकार ज्यों-ज्यों तुम्हें सफलता मिलती जाएगी तुम्हारा आत्मविश्वास बढ़ता जाएगा।


ऐसी बात है तो जरुर आगे बढूंगा !!!!!!

----------


## Raman46

> ऐसी बात है तो जरुर आगे बढूंगा !!!!!!



_शुक्रिया दोस्त स्वागत है आप का 
_

----------


## aawara

> शत्रु को उपहार देने योग्य सर्वोत्तम वस्तु है-क्षमा, विरोधी को सहनशीलता, मित्र को अपना हृदय, शिशु को उत्तम दृष्टांत, पिता को आदर और माता को ऐसा आचरण जिससे वह तुम पर गर्व करे, अपने को प्रतिष्ठा और सभी मनुष्य को उपकार।


*लाजवाब ...............शानदार ........बड़े भाई ........इसका पालन किया जायेगा .......आगे से ..........!!!*

----------


## Raman46

> *लाजवाब ...............शानदार ........बड़े भाई ........इसका पालन किया जायेगा .......आगे से ..........!!!*




शुक्रिया दोस्त कैसे है आप /स्वागत है  आप का सूत्रा पर / धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

हे परमेश्वर , हमारे मन को शुभ संकल्प वाला बनाओ। हमें सुखदायी बल और कर्मशक्ति प्रदान करो।

----------


## Raman46

जिसके पास धन है , वही कुलीन है , पंडित है , बहुश्रुत , गुणज्ञ , सुवक्ता और वर्णन करने योग्य है। तात्पर्य यह कि धनी व्यक्ति में संसार के सारे गुण बसते हैं।

----------


## Raman46

धन उत्तम कर्मों से उत्पन्न होता है , योग्यता , साहस तथा दृढ़ निश्चय से फलता - फूलता है और संयम से सुरक्षित होता है।

----------


## Raman46

मधुर वचन बोलने वालों के पास दारिद्रय कभी नहीं फटकता।

----------


## Raman46

मनुष्य में जो स्वाभाविक बल है , उसी की अभिव्यक्ति धर्म है।

----------


## Raman46

जिस तरह एक जवान स्त्री बूढ़े पुरुष का आलिंगन करना नहीं चाहती, उसी तरह लक्ष्मी भी आलसी, भाग्यवादी और साहसविहीन व्यक्ति को नहीं चाहती।

----------


## Raman46

जहां मूर्ख नहीं पूजे जाते, जहां अन्न संचित रहता है और जहां स्त्री-पुरुष में कलह नहीं होता, वहां लक्ष्मी आप ही आकर विराजमान हो जाती है।

----------


## Raman46

लक्ष्मी पूजा के अनेक रूप हैं। लेकिन गरीबों की पेट पूजा करना ही श्रेष्ठ लक्ष्मी पूजन है। इससे आत्मतोष भी होता है।

----------


## Raman46

धनवान लोगों के मन में हमेशा शंका रहती है, इसलिए यदि हम लक्ष्मी देवी को खुश रखना चाहते हैं तो हमें अपनी पात्रता सिद्ध करनी होगी।

----------


## Raman46

न्याय और नीति सब लक्ष्मी के ही खिलौने हैं। वह जैसा चाहती है नचाती है।

----------


## Raman46

संसार के पदार्थों में घटनाएं तो सभी देखते हैं, लेकिन जिन आंखों से उन्हें कवि देखता है, वे निराली ही होती हैं।

----------


## Raman46

कवि सौंदर्य देखता है। वह चाहे बर्हिजगत का हो चाहे अंतर्जगत का। जो केवल बाहरी सौंदर्य का ही वर्णन करता है, वह कवि है पर जो मनुष्य के मन के सौंदर्य का भी वर्णन करता है, वह महाकवि है।

----------


## Raman46

कवि के अर्थ का अंत ही नहीं है। जैसे मनुष्य का वैसे ही महाकाव्यों के अर्थ का भी विकास होता ही रहता है।

----------


## Raman46

पत्थर में ईश्वर के दर्शन करना काव्य का काम है। इसके लिए व्यापक प्रेम की आवश्यकता है। ज्ञानेश्वर महाराज भैंसे की आवाज में भी वेद श्रवण कर सके, इसलिए वह कवि हैं।

----------


## love birds

दोस्त अपने मेरे पम का जवाब नहीं दिया मुजहे इसकी जरुरत है

----------


## Raman46

> दोस्त अपने मेरे पम का जवाब नहीं दिया मुजहे इसकी जरुरत है



सूत्र पर आप का स्वागत है मित्र / बता दिया हूँ भाई

----------


## Raman46

> दोस्त अपने मेरे पम का जवाब नहीं दिया मुजहे इसकी जरुरत है


शुक्रिया दोस्त /स्वागत है सूत्र पर आप का

----------


## Raman46

*इस* *भ्रम* *में नहीं* *रहना* *चाहिए* *कि* *पाप* *प्रारब्ध* *से* *होते* *हैं।* *पाप* *होते* *हैं* *मनुष्य* *की* *आसक्ति* *से।* *और* *उनका* *फल* *तो* *मनुष्य* *को* *भोगना* *ही* *पड़ेगा।*

----------


## Raman46

*शरीर* *से* *तभी* *पाप* *होते* *हैं* *जब* *वे* *मन* *में होते* *हैं।* *छोटे* *बच्चे* *के* *मन* *में* *काम* *नहीं* *होता।* *वह* *युवतियों के* *वक्ष* *पर* *खेलता* *है* *,* *उसके* *शरीर* *में* *कोई* *विकार* *नहीं* *होता।*

----------


## Raman46

*संसार* *में* *प्राणी* *स्वतंत्र* *और* *स्वाभाविक* *जीवन* *व्यतीत* *करने* *के* *लिए* *आए* *हैं।* *उनको* *स्वार्थ* *के* *लिए* *कष्ट* *पहुंचाना* *महान* *पाप* *है।*

----------


## Raman46

*मनुष्य* *जब* *एक* *बार* *पाप* *के* *नागपाश* *में* *फंस* *जाता* *है* *,* *तब* *वह* *उसी* *में* *और* *लिपटता* *जाता* *है।* *उसी* *के* *प्रगाढ़* *आलिंगन* *में* *सुखी* *होने* *लगता* *है।* *पापों की* *एक* *श्रृंखला बन* *जाती* *है।* *फिर* *उसी* *के* *नए* *-* *नए* *रूपों पर* *आसक्त* *होना* *पड़ता* *है।*

----------


## Raman46

चापलूसी का जहरीला प्याला आपको तब तक नुकसान नहीं पहुंचा सकता, जब तक कि आपके कान उसे अमृत समझकर पी न जाएं।

----------


## Badtameez

> चापलूसी का जहरीला प्याला आपको तब तक नुकसान नहीं पहुंचा सकता, जब तक कि आपके कान उसे अमृत समझकर पी न जाएं।


बिल्कुल सत्य है यदि व्यक्ति चापलूसी न तो सुने न करे तो वह सुखी रहेगा।
 रमन भैया आप की कृपा से मैं सामान्य मंच पर भी आने लगा हूँ।

----------


## Raman46

> बिल्कुल सत्य है यदि व्यक्ति चापलूसी न तो सुने न करे तो वह सुखी रहेगा।
> रमन भैया आप की कृपा से मैं सामान्य मंच पर भी आने लगा हूँ।



*ऐसी कोई वस्तु नहीं जो अभ्यास से प्राप्त न की जा सकती हो। कोई अभ्यास के बल पर आकाश में गति पा लेते हैं। कोई बाघ और सांपों को काबू कर लेते हैं। कोई तो अभ्यास से शब्द ब्रह्मा को मात दे देते हैं।*

----------


## Raman46

*अभ्यास करते करते जड़मति भी सुजान हो जाता है। रस्सी पर बार बार आने-जाने से पत्थर पर भी निशान बन जाता है।*

----------


## Raman46

*अभ्यास के लिए अभिलाषा जरूरी है। जिस अभिलाषा में शक्ति नहीं, उसकी पूर्ति असंभव है।*

----------


## Raman46

*जीवन में कोई भी कार्य कठिन नहीं होता। मन से अभ्यास करने से हर कार्य संभव हो जाता है।*

----------


## Raman46

ज्यादातर लोग समझने की मंशा से दूसरों को नही सुनते ,बल्कि जबाब देने के इरादे से सुनतें हैं

----------


## Badtameez

> *अभ्यास करते करते जड़मति भी सुजान हो जाता है। रस्सी पर बार बार आने-जाने से पत्थर पर भी निशान बन जाता है।*


 करत करत अभ्यास ते,जड़मति होत सुजान॥
रसरी आवत जात है,सिल पर परत निसान॥

----------


## Raman46

> करत करत अभ्यास ते,जड़मति होत सुजान॥
> रसरी आवत जात है,सिल पर परत निसान॥



शुक्रिया दोस्त स्वागत है आप का

----------


## Badtameez

> शुक्रिया दोस्त स्वागत है आप का


धन्यवाद मित्र......

----------


## Raman46

> धन्यवाद मित्र......





> अच्छा सूत्र है ............................................बह  ुत बढ़िया मित्र लगे रहो



स्वागत है आप का मित्र

----------


## Badtameez

> *शरीर* *से* *तभी* *पाप* *होते* *हैं* *जब* *वे* *मन* *में होते* *हैं।* *छोटे* *बच्चे* *के* *मन* *में* *काम* *नहीं* *होता।* *वह* *युवतियों के* *वक्ष* *पर* *खेलता* *है* *,* *उसके* *शरीर* *में* *कोई* *विकार* *नहीं* *होता।*


बहुत बहुत ऊँची बात कही है आपने

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत बहुत ऊँची बात कही है आपने



शुक्रिया दोस्त / धन्यवाद आप का /स्वागत है सूत्रा पर  ....रमण

----------


## Raman46

*आलस्य में दरिद्रता का वास है। मगर जो आलस्य नहीं करता उसके परिश्रम में कमला बसती हैं।*

----------


## Raman46

*आलस्य ही मनुष्य के शरीर में रहने वाला सबसे बड़ा शत्रु है। उद्यम के समान मनुष्य का कोई बंधु नहीं है जिसके करने से मनुष्य दुखी नहीं होता।*

----------


## Raman46

*आलस्य आपके लिए मृत्यु के समान है। केवल उद्योग ही आपके लिए जीवन है।*

----------


## Raman46

*आलस्य वह राजरोग है जिसका रोगी कभी संभल नहीं पाता।*

----------


## Raman46

*आराम* *उनके* *प्रति* *विश्वासघात* *है* *जो* *इस* *संसार* *से* *चले* *गए* *हैं* *और* *जाते* *समय* *स्वतंत्रता* *का* *दीप* *प्रज्वलित* *रखने* *के* *लिए* *हमें* *दे* *गए* *हैं।* *यह* *उस* *ध्येय* *के* *प्रति* *विश्वासघात* *है* *जिसे* *हमने* *अपनाया* *है* *और* *जिसे* *प्राप्त* *करने* *की* *हमने* *प्रतिज्ञा* *की* *है।* *यह* *उन* *लाखों* *के* *प्रति* *विश्वासघात* *है* *जो* *कभी* *आराम* *नहीं* *करते।*

----------


## Badtameez

> *आलस्य वह राजरोग है जिसका रोगी कभी संभल नहीं पाता।*


इस उपदेश से स्वयं पर हम लज्जित है।
सम्भवत: हम भी इसी रोग से ग्रसित हैं।।

----------


## Raman46

> इस उपदेश से स्वयं पर हम लज्जित है।
> सम्भवत: हम भी इसी रोग से ग्रसित हैं।।


*आलस्य का परित्याग कर दीजिये सब ठीक हो जायेगा मित्र  धन्यवाद*

----------


## Badtameez

> *आलस्य का परित्याग कर दीजिये सब ठीक हो जायेगा मित्र  धन्यवाद*


जी मित्र.....................

----------


## Raman46

> जी मित्र.....................


शुक्रिया दोस्त /स्वागत है

----------


## Raman46

_चापलूसी का जहरीला प्याला आपको तब तक नुकसान नहीं पहुंचा सकता, जब तक कि आपके कान उसे अमृत समझकर पी न जाएं। 
_

----------


## Badtameez

> _चापलूसी का जहरीला प्याला आपको तब तक नुकसान नहीं पहुंचा सकता, जब तक कि आपके कान उसे अमृत समझकर पी न जाएं। 
> _


बहुत सही बात है।

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत सही बात है।



शुक्रिया दोस्त 
.................

----------


## Raja44

> _चापलूसी का जहरीला प्याला आपको तब तक नुकसान नहीं पहुंचा सकता, जब तक कि आपके कान उसे अमृत समझकर पी न जाएं। 
> _


बिलकुल सत्य वचन है रमण जी ज्ञानी हैँ आप

----------


## Raman46

> बिलकुल सत्य वचन है रमण जी ज्ञानी हैँ आप


शुक्रिया मित्र स्वागत है 
आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो

----------


## Raman46

*जो मनुष्य दूसरों के व्यवहार से ऊबकर क्षण प्रतिक्षण अपने मन बदलते रहते हैं, वे दुर्बल हैं। उनमें आत्मबल नहीं है। 

*

----------


## Raman46

*राजनीति सामाजिक दुश्मनी, साजिशें, शर्मनाक झूठ, बीमार आकांक्षाएं और दूसरों के लिए असम्मान पैदा करती है।*

----------


## Raman46

*दुश्मन अगर सरेंडर न करे, तो उसे खत्म कर देना चाहिए।*

----------


## Raman46

*एक दुखी आदमी दूसरे दुखी आदमी की तलाश में रहता है। उसके बाद ही वह खुश होता है।*

----------


## Raman46

*एक अच्छा आदमी बेवकूफ हो सकता है लेकिन एक बुरे आदमी के पास दिमाग होगा ही।*

----------


## Raman46

*धरती पर भीख देनेवाले से ज्यादा घिनौना और खराब कोई नहीं हो सकता और भीख लेनेवाले से दयनीय कोई नहीं हो सकता।*

----------


## Raman46

*किसी को भी गिनती इसलिए आनी चाहिए ताकि पचास की उम्र में वह बीस साल की लड़की से शादी न कर ले।*

----------


## Raman46

*इंग्लिश लिटरेचर में सबसे खूबसूरत शब्द 'नॉट गिल्टी' यानी 'दोषी नहीं' है। इसका मतलब है कि किसी को दोषी ठहराना अच्छा नहीं है।*

----------


## Raman46

*- हमारी नजर में हर इंसान अहम है क्योंकि वह जानता है कि वह क्या है, वह क्या कर सकता है और वह क्यों इस दुनिया में आया?*

----------


## Raman46

*जब हर चीज आसान होती है, कोई भी सरलता से मूर्ख बन जाता है।*

----------


## Raman46

*बीते कल की सवारी में सवार होकर आप कहीं नहीं जा पाएंगे।*

----------


## Raman46

*ज्यादातर लोग समझने की मंशा से दूसरों को नही सुनते ,बल्कि जबाब देने के इरादे से सुनतें हैं*

----------


## Raman46

*'अगर हम उत्सुक और उत्साहित हों तो चीजें अपने आप रोचक हो जाती  हैं।'*

----------


## shaktiman96

> *ज्यादातर लोग समझने की मंशा से दूसरों को नही सुनते ,बल्कि जबाब देने के इरादे से सुनतें हैं*


आज कल चापलूसी और मख्खन बाजी का जमाना है / बट्टर लगाओ और मौज करो / यैसे में जबाब देना जरुरी हो जाता है / हा हा हा

----------


## Raman46

जैसे शरीर बिना कहे ही अपने अधीन होता है, उसी प्रकार सज्जन लोग भी प्रेमी जनों के वश में रहते हैं। 


अपनी डिगनिटी को बनाए रखने के लिए मैं सदा संतोष की धूप में खड़ा रहता हूं और स्वयं को इच्छाओं की छाया से दूर रखता हूं।

----------


## Raman46

*मीठी बातें तो वह करता है जिसका कुछ स्वार्थ होता है, जो डरता है, जो प्रशंसा अथवा मान का भूखा रहता है।*

----------


## Raman46

न्याय और नीति सब लक्ष्मी के ही खिलौने हैं। वह जैसा चाहती है नचाती है।

----------


## Raman46

> आज कल चापलूसी और मख्खन बाजी का जमाना है / बट्टर लगाओ और मौज करो / यैसे में जबाब देना जरुरी हो जाता है / हा हा हा


*स्वागत  है  दोस्त  आप  का /धन्यवाद 

 यदि तुम भूलों को रोकने के लिए दरवाजा ही बंद कर दोगे, तो सत्य भी बाहर रह जाएगा। 

*

----------


## Raman46

*जैसे शरीर बिना कहे ही अपने अधीन होता है, उसी प्रकार सज्जन लोग भी प्रेमी जनों के वश में रहते हैं।*

----------


## Mastanaa

> *स्वागत  है  दोस्त  आप  का /धन्यवाद 
> 
>  यदि तुम भूलों को रोकने के लिए दरवाजा ही बंद कर दोगे, तो सत्य भी बाहर रह जाएगा। 
> 
> *


संयमशील जीवन ही श्रेष्ठ जीवन है

----------


## Mastanaa

दिल में भगवान की सत्ता स्थापित करें

----------


## Raman46

*यदि तुम भूलों को रोकने के लिए दरवाजा ही बंद कर दोगे, तो सत्य भी बाहर रह जाएगा।*

----------


## Koffkongen

> *यदि तुम भूलों को रोकने के लिए दरवाजा ही बंद कर दोगे, तो सत्य भी बाहर रह जाएगा।*


सत्य की खोज मैं आपकी जानकारी अच्छी लगी भाई जी ।

----------


## Raman46

*मनुष्य के अंतर में शुभ और अशुभ दोनों तरह की वृत्तियां हैं। लेकिन अंतरतम  में तो शुभ ही भरा है। प्रार्थना से उस अंतरतम में प्रवेश होता है*।

----------


## Madan39

*आवेश और क्रोध को वश में कर लेने पर शक्ति बढ़ती है और आवेश को आत्मबल के रूप में परिवर्तित कर दिया जा सकता है।*

----------


## Raman46

भ्रम में पड़े हुए व्यक्ति को विवेक कहां?

----------


## Raman46

*संतोष से बड़ा कोई आनन्द नहीं ! 						*

----------

